# rem 710



## wargmc (Aug 25, 2009)

does any one know anything about a rem 710 i won it in a raffle but didnt get the box with it it is a new rifle an cant find any info on it


----------



## fi8shmasty (Aug 25, 2009)

Shoot it and when you are done with it give it to one of your Dumb Friends.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 25, 2009)

Works fine.

Some early models had a plastic magazine lever that would sometimes break, but Remington would replace them. Other than that shoots well. 

It's a basic economy rifle that Remington attempted to keep costs down by using plastic for more parts than in the past. Which immediately fired up the purists who trashed the rifle, even tho they never owned one, or shot one. If you shoot 10,000 rounds thru it, it will probably show more wear than a more expensive rifle. 

For hunting it will work just fine and kill deer just as dead.


----------



## smitty8765 (Sep 14, 2009)

I hunt with one. It is accurate. It kills deer just as dead as my winchester m70. I also dont cringe when I have to drag it through the rough stuff. I would buy another if the price was right.


----------



## jamrens (Sep 16, 2009)

i have 2 of them and i love both of them i adjusted my triggers on both of them..  both hold a 1/4 inch  at 100 yards and have taken many deer down.. Shoot it till it breaks then get another one..


WHit


----------



## Clemson (Sep 19, 2009)

jamrens said:


> i have 2 of them and i love both of them i adjusted my triggers on both of them..  both hold a 1/4 inch  at 100 yards ..........
> WHit



The trigger is virtually impossible to adjust, is loaded with plastic and stamped parts, adjusting it lighter will compromise the function of the safety, and I would not expect to see 1/4" groups at 100 yards or even at 25 yards.

Clemson (gunsmith)


----------



## KWheels (Oct 5, 2009)

Clemson said:


> The trigger is virtually impossible to adjust, is loaded with plastic and stamped parts, adjusting it lighter will compromise the function of the safety, and I would not expect to see 1/4" groups at 100 yards or even at 25 yards.
> 
> Clemson (gunsmith)



I'v held 1/4" groups at 100 yds with this gun. This is my primary deer gun for my 3rd season of hunting, and Smittys description of a gun that you wont feel bad dragging through the brush is accurate. It kills deer just fine, is realativly light weight and cheap, and has a removable magazine. My only problem with it is lack of aftermarket stocks, as some parts of the firing mechanism are embedded in the stock if my understanding is correct

Also, heres the manual for it
http://www.remington.com/pdfs/om/om_7700710.pdf


----------



## smitty8765 (Oct 5, 2009)

I adjusted mine with the same directions that are given for the model 700 remingtons. Used nail polish to seal the screws again. Mine is very accurate, the scope that came on it is junk. I put on a nikon buckmaster and it shoots better that my Winchester model 70 and neck and neck with a remington 700 with a trigger job and a bedding job. My trigger breaks at about 3 lbs. I have tried to make it go off to check the safety. I have dropped it, squeezed the trigger and flipped the saftey off, anything I could think of. The gun is safe with an adjusted trigger. If it is adjusted too lightly it will not be safe. But neither would any other rifle.  I was told by more than one gunsmith that this rifle has the same basic trigger group as the model 700s. Sorry to call you out Clemson.


----------



## jamrens (Oct 5, 2009)

i did the same thing as you did with my trigger. works great..


----------



## smitty8765 (Oct 5, 2009)

breaks like glass don't it. I don't understand why everyone bad mouths these rifles. Maybe we got the only 3 good ones.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Oct 5, 2009)

i love mine


----------



## jamrens (Oct 5, 2009)

i wouldn't mind having another one.. I leave my sako at the house and take my cheap rifle hunting all the time..


WHit


----------



## smitty8765 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thats what I do. The worst part is that I have less money in it than any other rifles but it shoots better than the others. I want one in .243 now.


----------



## Brad#1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Make that 4 good ones. I've got one in .270 and love it. Very accurate and smooth with the trigger adjusted. You can't beat it for the money and you won't cry like a baby if you get it dinged up.


----------



## ScottD (Oct 6, 2009)

1/4" groups....... Consider yourself lucky for $370....

on this thread  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=416832

they are talking about $4000 for a rifle with only 1/2" guarantee.


----------



## MGD45 (Oct 6, 2009)

My buddy has a 710 in .270, and I've put plenty of rounds through the rifle sighting it in.  He has a cheap scope on the rifle, but other than that being improved........I find it very hard to believe that someone here is shooting .25" groups with this factory rifle/barrel and ammo.

If you are, consider yourself extremely lucky to get such a precision rifle for so little money.  It was probably a fluke.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2009)

didn't they come out with the 715(or something like that) to replace the 710????


----------



## smitty8765 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mine 710 does not shoot .25" groups. It does shoot into an inch regularly and has seen .75" quite a few times. My Winchester 70 shoots into 1.5" and has never seen an inch. My model Remington 700 shoots 1.25" and has never seen an inch either. Great for hunting accuracy but still a far cry from a .25" rifle. Those do not come cheap. In all reality a .25" rifle and a 2" moa rifle under field conditions..... no rest, no rangefinder, heart beating... will shoot comparable groups.


----------



## smitty8765 (Oct 6, 2009)

They came out with the 770. Same basic rifle, they just put an uglier stock on it.


----------



## MGD45 (Oct 6, 2009)

smitty8765 said:


> Mine 710 does not shoot .25" groups. It does shoot into an inch regularly and has seen .75" quite a few times. My Winchester 70 shoots into 1.5" and has never seen an inch. My model Remington 700 shoots 1.25" and has never seen an inch either. Great for hunting accuracy but still a far cry from a .25" rifle. Those do not come cheap. *In all reality a .25" rifle and a 2" moa rifle under field conditions..... no rest, no rangefinder, heart beating... will shoot comparable groups.*



I disagree with that statement.....if your hunting rifle shoots a 2 inch group at the range with a rest, rear sandbag, resting heart rate......then it in the field absent this equipment, it will shoot *even larger *groups.


----------



## smitty8765 (Oct 6, 2009)

The .25" rifle and the 2" moa rifle are one in the same under field conditions. I imagine offhand shooting those 2 rifles you would have a hard time picking what group was shot by what rifle. Offhand shooting is not conducive to any type of moa accuracy. I believe you can take the same game at the same yardages with the 2" moa rifle as you could with the .25"moa rifle. Target accuracy vs. hunting accuracy are 2 different animals completely. In other words a $300 2"moa rifle in the field is just as accurate as a $3,000 .25" moa rifle offhand in hunting situations. If you can't kill it with 2" groups chances are .25"groups won't either AT NORMAL HUNTING RANGES.


----------



## MGD45 (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess after all we are only talking about 1.75" difference huh?.......LOL!


----------



## smitty8765 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, it does'nt really matter unless you want to take out one particular valve off of the heart..


----------



## MGD45 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok, this thread got me interested in my buddy's 710......so I got some of his brass today & reloaded some rounds for him.  I neck-sized the brass only, & loaded 130 grain Nosler Ballistic tips with 61 grains of RL-22 powder & Winchester Large Rifle primers.

I'll be darned!!......the freaking rifle put 3 rounds on top of each other that measured .300 of an inch!!  Holy Smoly!!


----------



## jamrens (Oct 6, 2009)

IF you think this rifle sucks i will let you shoot mine... it will change your mind..

WHit


----------



## MGD45 (Oct 6, 2009)

Uh......my reloads just changed my mind!!


----------



## smitty8765 (Oct 6, 2009)

I reload for mine too. I want to try neck sizing only but the brass I got came from a few different rifles. Mine may see better than .75" after all.


----------



## smitty8765 (Oct 6, 2009)

How clean does that RL-22 burn. I have only used IMR4350 and speer bullets/ cci primers. Also did you load to factory length of move the bullet closer to the rifling?


----------



## MGD45 (Oct 6, 2009)

I didn't mess with the bullet depth yet.....heck after seeing this group, I don't think I'll touch a thing!  The powder seems to burn fine, & looks just like Varget powder in shape....extruded cylinders shaped.  

I trimmed the brass to 2.535" & made the overall length to 3.210" straight out of the Hornady #7 manual.


----------



## Hammack (Oct 6, 2009)

Ya'll are obviously having better luck than the ones I have fooled with.  I have shot four different 710's and I have yet to have one shoot under MOA.  Just because a rifle shoots a three shot group of .3 does not mean it will consistently repeat those results.


----------



## MGD45 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah,  I know......I know......

I'm just loading it for my buddy who is only hunting in an area where he never gets more than a 300 yard shot.....i think this load will serve him well.


----------



## jamrens (Oct 7, 2009)

10 shot group at 100 yards.. what do you think?


----------



## MGD45 (Oct 7, 2009)

I think it looks FAKE!!!


----------



## jamrens (Oct 7, 2009)

ok? well its not..


----------



## Hammack (Oct 7, 2009)

So you are shooting benchrest with a 710?  Well, you better hang on to that rifle.  I know high dollar guns that can't shoot that tight especially with a sporter weight barrel.  How long between shots?


----------



## HCA59 (Oct 7, 2009)

Had mine for three years and love it. Only changed the scope which was junk. Other than that it's a good gun.


----------



## holler tree (Oct 7, 2009)

the scope is junk and the rifle is ugly but very accurate. I had one and my buddy had one both would shoot 1" all day. I adjusted the trigger on mine and no problems. will say this though if you try to go too light on the trigger you will have problems. after you adj. pull trigger with safety on then flip safety off if its too light the gun will go off. bump it around after your done just to make sure shes right. should never be walking around with safety off anyway but it doesnt hurt just to make sure.


----------



## MGD45 (Oct 7, 2009)

jamrens said:


> ok? well its not..



I was joking.......

Sometimes humor doesn't come off too well on the internet!


----------



## Hammack (Oct 7, 2009)

holler tree said:


> the scope is junk and the rifle is ugly but very accurate. I had one and my buddy had one both would shoot 1" all day. I adjusted the trigger on mine and no problems. will say this though if you try to go too light on the trigger you will have problems. after you adj. pull trigger with safety on then flip safety off if its too light the gun will go off.



 Be careful that can be a sear engagement problem, and not just a weight issue.  Remington has had problems in the past with this very thing.


----------

